# A forum administrator or moderator online?



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

a member said:


> Is there a way to check if a moderator is online?


 Unfortunately no direct way. You can find the list of admins and moderators here.

The list of logged-in members is found on the bottom of the forum base or or under 'Quick Links' here.

You can send e-mail to the adminstrator by clicking 'Contact Us' on the blue bar on the bottom.


----------



## Smokey613 (Sep 1, 2010)

The first link showing admin and moderators also show if they are online indicated by the little radio button to the right of the username.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Smokey613 said:


> The first link showing admin and moderators also show if they are online indicated by the little radio button to the right of the username.


How come it went by my eyes? [rolleyes]
Yes, *green button means that the person is online*.

Smokey, if you do not mind, I will modify my OP later?


----------



## Smokey613 (Sep 1, 2010)

Well, I have used vBulletin for forum hosting for a very long time, even though currently I do not have a vBulletin forum online. I do however maintain my subscription to it.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

This is not the case if the Administrator has elected to set their account preferences to INVISIBLE MODE ON. I don't do this, but some other Admins do.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

It's worth pointing out that even when people appear to be online, they may not be available. I work all day at my computer, but tend to have SOTW open in a broswer while I'm getting on with my work on other software.

When I was a moderator I remember somebody assuming I was around and immediately available just because it said so at the bottom of the forum, and they wondered why I didn't respond immediately, so "online" doesn't always mean "online".


----------



## jonnieboy (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------

